

Pownce shutting down - de_guzman
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10110443-36.html

======
tlrobinson
Dupe:

[http://venturebeat.com/2008/12/01/six-apart-acquires-and-
shu...](http://venturebeat.com/2008/12/01/six-apart-acquires-and-shuts-down-
pownce/)

